# Nuvinci N360 Laufrad 26Zoll



## He-Man (13. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260872186559&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## powerxtr (11. Januar 2012)

Die habe ich auch noch in 28 zoll !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

